# :
!
    23  2014   153           ,     . 
      .
      ? 
   -  ?
-      ...

----------


## deklarant_

-      ,    .   4    ,     - ,               .

----------

> -      ,    .   4    ,     - ,               .


,   ...

----------


## kotja

,    ?

----------

> ,    ?


,  .

----------

?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


   ,

----------

. ((

----------


## Anton P.

,    -  .
       ?

       (((

----------

> ,    -  .
>        ?
> 
>        (((


 ...
     ))

----------

> ,    -  .
>        ?
> 
>        (((


           ...

----------

,   , .                -       .      ,         (   ).

----------

?

----------


## moryaha

> ?


       ,      ,

----------


## moryaha

_3.           ._       .      ,,              .... .       , ,      -   ...     ?

----------


## moryaha

> -      ,    .   4    ,     - ,               .


  ,     ,  .

----------


## = zakon =

?
 :yes:

----------


## moryaha

> ?


1)                   ?
2)       -    ?
3) "    "      .
4)         ,          ,    .             (   )  .

----------


## Anton P.

*moryaha*, 

   ""    ,  ..    -    - :
"...    ,   ,    .."

----------

> *moryaha*, 
> "...    ,   ,    .."


...  !  :yes:

----------


## o_Kontakt

> 1)
> 4)         ,          ,    .


 .  pos-    - -       ++  ( ,    ),       "    ". ,   ,      ()   -         ,   ,   .

----------


## Anton P.

> ++


  ,   + **.
   .
..     ,    ,     .

----------


## Anton P.

.     .

----------


## o_Kontakt

> ,   + **.
>    .
> ..     ,    ,     .


 -   ,     .         -        .            -  +,  ,    +     ...        11  12 ,     .

----------

-...  12      ...      .      .    . .            ,      ,          .

----------


## o_Kontakt

> -...  12      ...      .      .    . .            ,      ,          .


   .       -  ,   . 
  " " ,         -       .

----------


## Anton P.

> ,   .


   ?  "" ?

  .  ,     ,   ,    ,  .       .

              ,      **  .

----------

> ,     ,   ,    ,  .


             ...

----------

:Dash2: 
 ,          -   ...

----------


## deklarant_

> ?  "" ?
>   .  ,     ,   ,    ,  .       .


         ( 1991)      ,       .
                          .

----------


## deklarant_

> ...


            .
   ,     - .

----------

> ,     - .


    , ,

----------


## deklarant_

330 .             .

----------


## o_Kontakt

> ?  "" ?


  -  (  +)  ,  .     -      ,     .     -          .

----------


## Anton P.

> 


?




> 


 ?




> 


!




> 


   -   ,   .

:
1)   ,  ,  ,      ;
2)   ,  ,   (),    ;
3)   ,   ,   ;
4)   ,     -,      ;
5)   ,    ,    ;
6)   ,     : , ,   ..;
7)   , ... (    ).
8) ...

 .     ,    , , , ,   .., , ,      . ,   .  ,    .

 .   ,         .  ,     -   .       -   !

     .     "".

----------

> "".


....   !

----------


## deklarant_

13.08      ,    
http://rg.ru/2014/08/13/zhurnal-dok.html

----------

4.       .  **     .

   -  ...
.            ,   ,   ,       ,  .
    ?

----------

, .   ,      ???????         ????

----------


## deklarant_

> , .   ,      ???????         ????

----------


## Demidova

.      ?     ,   .

----------


## deklarant_

> .      ?     ,   .


   ,

----------

"" ....    - ,-    -   .

----------


## deklarant_

> "" ....    - ,-    -   .


         ,

----------

> ,    
> 
>     .doc (44.8 , : 97)


  . 3  *"    
 ". * 
 -   ,  ..   (        )
.      . 
    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> . 3  *"    
>  ". * 
>  -   ,  ..   (        )
> .      . 
>     ?


 :



> 4.       .       .

----------

,       -  .            ,       -   "",  500,  5,2.       ?

----------

> ,    -  .
>        ?
> 
>        (((


 
http: //www. declarplus. ru/forum/5-23-1 ( )

----------


## deklarant_

> http: //www. declarplus. ru/forum/5-23-1 ( )


  2  12            , ..    :



> ,     23  2012 .  231 "      ,   ()   ,    ,    " (   30  2012 .,     25314) (  ).

----------

,     ?      (, , )    ?

----------

> ,     ?      (, , )    ?


  - .        . .  " "
      ???

----------

> ???


    ....

----------

,    ?     3   5     ?

----------

> ,    ?     3   5     ?


 !

  ,    -   .       ,   .

----------

,       .                ()

----------

> ,       .                ()


  -    ...  /      .

----------


## Anton P.

> 


   ,        ?
  :
   -   I  (. .).
  () -   II  (. .).



..   ?



 :
1)  2 .   0,5 
2)  3 .   0,75 
3)    -  20 .  0,5 
4)    -  12 .  0,7 

  ,        ( 8  13).

 "" (10  15)      ,             .

 ?

----------


## kotja

- ,  ,       ?

----------


## = zakon =

> - ,  ,       ?


      !

 -   ,  
   .

----------


## deklarant_

> - ,  ,       ?


         .

----------

, .   12   .    .           (  ),             .    ,    . - ,   , .

----------


## Anton P.

> 


  ,    .

..   ,     ,  ..

 ,       ,     .

, ,  .




> 


  ,             ( "").

----------

> ,    .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   ,             ( "").


 ,   .          .

----------


## Anton P.

> 


.            -   -     .          ,      .
,  .

----------


## = zakon =

01  2014 .

:        ?

: :     14.19            ,                         ;    -        .

http://fsrar.ru/voprosy-i-otvety/raznoe

----------

> ,             ( "").


 .            .    14    ,       ,  -     .

----------

> .            .    14    ,       ,  -     .


 .   .   ,    .

----------

> .   .   ,    .


        ?       01/10/14-31/12/2014    14/12/2014?     ???

----------


## deklarant_

> ?       01/10/14-31/12/2014    14/12/2014?     ???


     . 
  ,         01/10/14-31/12/2014,   2015  ?

----------

...
 8 "  () () -  -    ,    ,   0,05, 0,33   50(30,10)  50,30,10 ?

 9 "  ()"  20.,20,2?
   9 ""   "" ?
  ?

 10"    " . ""   "  "  1    .?      .  ?

  .     .   -  12, ,       (     ).     ,        (  )   ?
,       , .. .  ?

  ...         (                 ).      -              ,      .

   ,  .        ?         ...

----------

.       .

 - .    ?    ?

----------


## Anton P.

> 9 ""   "" ?


      "".





> .  ?


.

 10 ""    ( )  .




> ,        (  )   ?


.  // -    .




> ...


.  ,   -       .

----------


## Anton P.

> 


 .     .




> ?


     . , ?

   .  .



> ?

----------

,      ,      .  ?   ,    " .".   .  ...

----------

> ,      ,      .  ?   ,    " .".   .  ...


 -               ?   :  ,   ,       - .    ,        .        " " .....

----------


## 56

> -               ?   :  ,   ,       - .    ,        .        " " .....


     .

----------


## Anton P.

> -               ?


!
        .
  -   ".", "."  ".".

,       1,5 .  ... !

----------


## 56

> ,       1,5 .  ... !


?

----------


## Anton P.

> ?


 ""?
    .     ? -     , ..     "".  ,         ,   ,      ,  - .   !

      .
      1,5 .    ,   ?   ?

----------


## 56

> .
>       1,5 .    ,   ?   ?


 ,          ?

----------


## Anton P.

> ,          ?


    .
  ,      .
    .   ,    ,    1,5 ..

----------


## 56

> .
>   ,      .
>     .   ,    ,    1,5 ..


, ,      
     ,  2

----------


## 3

!             
 3.                   .
              ,    .

----------

> 


 , ,  ....       .
,

----------


## 3

> ,


,     :yes:

----------

> ,


  -     .

----------


## deklarant_

> !             
>  3.             *      .*
>               ,    .


 3   :
3.              . 
_..       , ..        ._

----------


## tandiy

!         .           .  4        .          .  :write:  :Dash2:

----------

> !         .           .  4        .          .


  !      ?  ???

----------


## Lilya

,   ,        -        ?   - ,        .       !?               ...?       ?

----------


## moryaha

-,                 xml-,       ,    "-".   ,..         ,  ,         .()   -     ,    .      ,        ?  ?

----------

.      . :Help:           ?????     , ,      ,   ?  :Frown:

----------

> !      ?  ???

----------

, ,   .,         ?

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,   .,         ?

----------

!

----------


## tandiy

,    .   .

----------

> , ,   .,         ?


:     14  31  2014   .

----------

.
      .
   ,   .
    -       .    !
, ,   ?    .           . .
      ? 
  -  .   (((

----------


## deklarant_

> .
>       .
>    ,   .
>     -       .    !
> , ,   ?    .           . .
>       ? 
>   -  .   (((


       "..".  ,    2  12               23  2012 .  231,     
http://www.declarplus.ru/forum/5-23-1     ,    " "

----------

, ?!       ,   ?! 
    !!!

----------


## deklarant_

> , ?!       ,   ?! 
>     !!!


          -,       *zakon*

----------

> :     14  31  2014   .


  ...    ,

----------


## _

,    ,      .    ,     .       .  74 . .    "15    ,    ,    .

----------

> ,    ,      .    ,     .       .  74 . .    "15    ,    ,    .


  ,     ,      . -   ,  - ,       ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     ,      . -   ,  - ,       ,


 ,        , ..    ,      ,      , ..             .

----------

> ,        , ..    ,      ,


  ? 14.19 -   .





> , ..             .


     (     ),       - ,   .

----------


## deklarant_

> ? 14.19 -   .


  ( )        ,   ( ),  , , ,    ,  , ,  * .*.
      .    ,         .
 "  " :
-,  ,  ;
-,              .
         , :
;
;
 ()   ;
 ;
*  ..*
 ,       (   - )     (  , ..  -    )              .

----------


## 07

,     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     ?


  excel

----------


## zhenay32

! , ,    .   -  ,   ,    -   , ?     26  ,  .

----------


## deklarant_

> ! , ,    .   -  ,   ,    -   , ?     26  ,  .


!
      .

----------


## zhenay32

,       ,        ,   ?         , ,  ""?     ,      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       ,        ,   ?


    :
4. "      . ** ."





> , ,  ""?


"2)   2 -        "
_  ,     23  2012 . N 231 "      ,   ()   ,    ,    " (   30  2012 .,  N 25314) ( - )._

----------


## zhenay32

, ,   .       ?    .

----------


## zhenay32

,     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     ?


        ,    . ,     .

----------

> ,    . ,     .


 ,       ,          ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       ,          ?


       ,    , ..     ,    .     .

----------


## Anton P.

> !
>       .


  .
     ,    **   " "?(   ).

 ,  11 - ""
                 12 - ".. 1,5-22%",   "  ..."   ""

----------

-  ,

----------

> -  ,


  ,    , ...

----------

.     ,    .          ?

----------

> .     ,    .          ?


 



> ?

----------

6     QUOTE=;54377749]   [/QUOTE]

,  17 ,       15 ,    16  17     .

----------

QUOTE=;54377749]   [/QUOTE]

,  17 ,       15 ,    16  17     .

----------


## K

.      ?      ,         ,    ""        ,     ,    .    (   ),   .          15 ..  ,   ,   ,    ?    ()  ,  ,       ?
PS.  .

----------


## deklarant_

> .      ?      ,         ,    ""        ,     ,    .    (   ),   .          15 ..  ,   ,   ,    ?    ()  ,  ,       ?
> PS.  .


       .
               .     40 .  800 .   .        ,    1.5 ..    ,     ,         .
        .
     2013      2016, :
-   ,      " 24":
   -         . " ,            , -  . -  ,        ,       ,     ".
         ,  ,      2015     . "          , -  .
- ,             ,         .
  ,       ,       ,  65%.

----------


## maskva

> .
>                .     40 .  800 .   .        ,    1.5 ..    ,     ,         .
>         .
>      2013      2016, :
> -   ,      " 24":
>    -         . " ,            , -  . -  ,        ,       ,     ".
>          ,  ,      2015     . "          , -  .
> - ,             ,         .
>   ,       ,       ,  65%.


        ,           ,    .    ,      , ,     .             5 ..   .

----------

> ,           ,    .    ,      , ,     .             5 ..   .


      ,  ...  :yes:

----------


## maskva

> ,  ...


     ()    ( ),      ,     ,  ,    , ..    (       ).   (  )    .

----------

> (  )    .


 ,        100%

----------

, , ,       ,   ?

----------

> , , ,       ,   ?


 ! http://www.consultant.ru/document/cons_doc_LAW_165152/
    14  2014.,

----------

!!!!!! !!!
1.  ,  2 "   ",         ( "        0,5%   8,6%"        "  3 0,5 4,8%" - (..       ,    ???????? )

2.           .     ?     5       ,     ?????     ....

3. 8  13   ,     ???  0,5 , 0,75????  ????

4.  9  14   () -     ?

 5.    10  15      ????    ??? .  8*9 ?

   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

> !!!!!! !!!
> 1.  ,  2 "   ",         ( "        0,5%   8,6%"        "  3 0,5 4,8%" - (..       ,    ???????? )
> 
> 2.           .     ?     5       ,     ?????     ....
> 
> 3. 8  13   ,     ???  0,5 , 0,75????  ????
> 
> 4.  9  14   () -     ?
> 
> ...


       ,      . http://fsrar.ru/voprosy-i-otvety/raznoe

----------


## deklarant_

> !!!!!! !!!
> 1.  ,  2 "   ",         ( "        0,5%   8,6%"        "  3 0,5 4,8%" - (..       ,    ???????? )


  ,      #100,  #112




> 2.      ?


    :



> "":
> 1.                     .
> 2.    ,              .
> 3.    .


_  .1,     _ 


   . http://alcobeer39.ru/news/zhurnal_uc...roduktsii.html

----------

>>>   . http : 

 ,     ,      "  "   
  ,  

 .

----------


## Anton P.

> 


  ?
  ,   ,  ,  .

----------

> .





> ,   ,  ,  .


    ... ,  ,   ,  ,

----------

> ,


  : " ,         ,  **       1  9    06.12.2011  402-   ,      **      ( - )."

          ? ,  ?  ,  ,      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ... ,  ,   ,  ,





> 2.      ,     ,        , * ,   *    ,     :
> )  ;
> )   ;
> )  ,     ;
> )   ;
> )        ;
> )   ,         ;
> )    ;
> 3.  ,      ,        .
> ...


.. **     ,    .

----------


## Elena 01

" "    "PROFI Book "        .     -
    ?

----------

> " "    "PROFI Book "        .     -
>     ?


   ?

----------


## Elena 01

,                       .

----------

> ,                       .


     ?   ?     ? 
  :       ,   ,    ?

----------


## Anton P.

> " "   "PROFI Book "


   .       -  .
 ,      .     ..

      ,   .

----------


## Anton P.

> :       ,   ,    ?


    .
,      , , ,      - .

----------

> - .


 ? ?      
      .

----------


## Elena 01

,

----------

> ,


   ,

----------

-     (     ).    .  ()    (   )   .    :   (     )        .

----------

> -     (     ).


  -   ? 
      ,   . 



> (   )


     ... ,           ,        ,  ?

----------


## Elena 01

14.12.2014   
 4 .         
    ?

----------


## Anton P.

> ? ?


,    "",    ,        .

----------


## 030586

> 14.12.2014   
>  4 .         
>     ?


. ,       17.12     , ,   ?
         ,       , ..    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    "",    ,        .


              ,        ,    14.12.2014

----------


## britane_kot

.    .          .       ,      .    - .         ,      .      . -   ... .     .      ...     ,   ...
PS      ,        .

----------

> .    .          .       ,      .    - .         ,      .      . -   ... .     .      ...     ,   ...
> PS      ,        .


     .            ,    .       -    , .. 




> ,        ,    14.12.2014

----------


## britane_kot

?  ?   ,   ,    - ...   .

----------


## deklarant_

> ?  ?   ,   ,    - ...   .


       ,     ,     .    - ,           5    .

----------

> ?  ?   ,   ,    - ...   .

----------

. - ?   ?

----------


## britane_kot

> ,     ,     .    - ,           5    .


 ?,   .   . ,      ,     ,     ,   ...

----------


## deklarant_

> ?,   ..


   ,         ??      .
  ,             , ..      ,        ,    ,        .
           ,    ,           Windows  Office, ..     ,                       ,   .

----------


## britane_kot

> 


    ,        .        ,           ....     . 
   ,     ,   ,         ,     ...

----------


## britane_kot

> ,         ??      .
>   ,             , ..      ,        ,    ,        .
>            ,    ,           Windows  Office, ..     ,                       ,   .


     ,   ?
    ...          .               .     .      ,  ...)))))))
   ,          .

         ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


 ,          , .   ,       - ,    ,     .

----------


## deklarant_

> ...          .


  .      ,  .

----------

,            ?

----------

???

----------


## Nemiroff_57

, .
     /:
_:     11 ?

:     11    11 -  ,    : 
)  ; 
)    ,     ; 
)  ,    ; 
)  ,   ,     ._

         ,    ?   ,    ,   ?

----------


## britane_kot

> ,          , .   ,       - ,    ,     .


    ... ,      ?   ?     - ,      ,  ,          .       5 .  .        .      . .

----------


## deklarant_

> ... ,      ?   ?


        : "            ,      ?"
 :
"  -  ,   -   ,    -   ..  -    ,     .    , -   .    ,        .      ,      .  ,          ."
_    ,      ,    .             .4._

----------


## penalana

> , .
>      /:
> _:     11 ?
> 
> :     11    11 -  ,    : 
> )  ; 
> )    ,     ; 
> )  ,    ; 
> )  ,   ,     ._
> ...


,    .       ,  .  ,       .   ,  "" ,          .          ,  ?

----------


## o_Kontakt

> - ,      ,  ,          .       5 .  .        .      . .


       .  , , ?

----------

> ,      ,


    .    ,        ,    ,   ,            25%   !!!       !!!       ???

----------

> .    ,        ,    ,   ,            25%   !!!       !!!       ???


, , ,   .....   ,      ( 2012),       ,    -  ...     .
  ,    .  ,

----------

,        .    ,    . 
  ,      ,   ,     .
   ?

----------

> ,        .    ,    . 
>   ,      ,   ,     .
>    ?


 ,        .

----------


## tandiy

.  .         .         11,12?    .

----------

> .  .         .         11,12?    .

----------

(  ,   ,  )   - .  , , .      .
 :
1. *.* ,    -   . .  "" ,   500"    ... .."     ,    -  ,       (  ).   !!.             -  ,      .    ,  ,       ""   ?   . .      .         14 ,   1   .. ,            .  . ..      ,    -  .
2. *.*  .   !!!    .     ,   500.   ?         ? ? ?  .   -    -  -  .          .    ! 
3.*.*          , ,       .         .          .    .

----------


## Anton P.

**, 

,     ,      .
  .
, ,  ,       - ,   .




> ? ? ?


, .   .   ,          .  -  (  ),     ,     //.

 ,   ,    ,   .         .

----------

> , .   .   ,          .


 ..     .

----------

> **, 
> 
> ,     ,      .
>   .
> , ,  ,       - ,   .
> 
> 
> 
> , .   .   ,          .  -  (  ),     ,     //.
> ...


,        .
  : 


> :        4 ?
> 
> :  4  ,        .       . 
>             .  ,         ,           1  9    06.12.2011  402-   ,            ( - ).

----------

...  ,    ,   ...

----------

.   " "     ,  .        .   -  :  500 , 0,5 10 ,    -  .  .  ,  ,    .         ( -    ,      ,  )    .        10  -   . "  ". 
   -   -   ,  ,        "  ",   ,         ?  ,   :  ,        ,   ! !           . ...

----------

...http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=33262       !

----------


## eto_lena

,     ....  ....  .....

 ,      -  14 .2014.
  ?

..   13 ,  . - 4 .

----------

> ,     ....  ....  .....
> 
>  ,      -  14 .2014.
>   ?
> 
> ..   13 ,  . - 4 .


, !    !  :Big Grin:  *14  2014*.

----------


## eto_lena

> , !    !       14  2014.


!!!!1

...    ....  :yes: (     ....)

----------

,     ,  "        ".          .    "", " ()"    "-"     "1"   "-"    ,       ,   .         ,    .   ,       ?

----------


## Anton P.

> .   -  :  500 , 0,5 10 ,    -  .


,  .

 ,       -  .    -  .





> ,        ,   ! !           . ...


  ?      ,      .

----------

> !
>     23  2014   153           ,     . 
>       .
>       ? 
>    -  ?
> -      ...


   10, ,  ""  , ,   .  "".            :Smilie:    ,   ..     .

----------

> ,    .   ,       ?


 ,    ,      . ,   ,     ,       ,      ....

----------

> ?      ,      .


           " " .                      "   "

----------


## mon.84

,     ,  -  ,   -        13        ?                (    ,       ). ..       .     -  1.5  ,   ,     ?         ,     .    ,         .         ,       -  1.5 , ?
 ,     01.09.2014 . 17141/03 ,           ,   - ,    ,   .
-    ?   -         ?

----------

> ,     ,  -  ,   -        13        ?                (    ,       ). ..       .     -  1.5  ,   ,     ?         ,     .    ,         .         ,       -  1.5 , ?
>  ,     01.09.2014 . 17141/03 ,           ,   - ,    ,   .
> -    ?   -         ?


 ,   .  ,     ,    ,           ,         ,   ,      ,    (   )

----------

....        ....

----------

> ,     ,  -  ,   -        13        ?                (    ,       ). ..       .     -  1.5  ,   ,     ?


       ? (  ,      .)

----------


## deklarant_

> ? (  ,      .)


        .       :Wow: :
1)  ;
2)   ;
3)   ,  ;
4)    ;
5)    ()         ;
6)    (),  () ,    ()   ,     (),  ()    ;
7)  ,   6  ,         ,     .

----------


## Anton P.

> " " .


,   .     .




> ,     .    ,         .


      .      ,      -.    ,     - , ,     .
 :



>

----------

> .      ,      -.    ,     - , ,     .
>  :


 ,     ... ,     ,   " "

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      -.    ,     - , ,     .
>  :


                .
         ,              ,    ,      ,   ,    20- ,  .

----------


## Anton P.

> .


,        .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,        .


  ?       ?

----------

> ,  .
> 
>  ,       -  .    -  ..


    .14.19,      " "     .     -         .

   -    : 
1.   ,   ( )? 
2.    .
 -      .   ""()  "" " .?

----------


## deklarant_



----------

> .


   ?

----------

> ?


   ,      ...

----------

> ,      ...


        50. ?           ,   ,             .      ,   . 

     ,    ,  " ":

"1.9.      ,     ,     ,      ,        .
     ,    ,        ,     ,       ,    ...." 

     .     ?.....
       ?

----------

> 50. ?           ,   ,             .      ,   . 
> 
>      ,    ,  " ":
> 
> "1.9.      ,     ,     ,      ,        .
>      ,    ,        ,     ,       ,    ...." 
> 
>      .     ?.....
>        ?


  - .

----------

> - .


   ?       ?

----------

> ?       ?


  ,       -

----------

()     ,        .  ?

----------

> ...





> 50. ? 
> ..............
>        ?


... , ,  .     -             ?

----------

> ... , ,  .     -             ?


        ,    ...        .     ,  -  (    )   ,       .

----------

> ,    ...        .     ,  -  (    )   ,       .

----------


## deklarant_

01.07.2015 
         23  2014 . 153 "             .
http://fsrar.ru/legalacts/projects/1...go_zapolnenija

----------


## Anton P.

> 01.07.2015


,       14  2014  1  2015.?
  ?

----------

> ,       14  2014  1  2015.?
>   ?


 !  ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       14  2014  1  2015.?
>   ?

----------


## Juliyana

,   ,      ?
. .  14      ?

----------

> ,   ,      ?
> . .  14      ?


  14              ,  ,

----------


## 7

?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


   #202

----------

> 14              ,  ,


     ))))       ???

----------

> ** ))))       ???


   ???   ,     14.12.14

----------

> ???


       ,    ,     .

----------

> ,    ,     .


       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


 http://www.fsrar.ru/legalacts/base/orders

----------

> ?


 http://fsrar.ru/ 
      ,   ,   ...     :Smilie:

----------


## 231

,           ....

----------


## Anton P.

> 


 .        2016 .  ,  .
    -     (   ..)

      ,    ?          ?
.

----------

> .        2016 .  ,  .
>     -     (   ..)
> 
>       ,    ?          ?
> .


,    ,     ,          ,       .    ,     **.     ,

----------


## britane_kot

> : "            ,      ?"
>  :
> "  -  ,   -   ,    -   ..  -    ,     .    , -   .    ,        .      ,      .  ,          ."
> _    ,      ,    .             .4._


     . .    .   ,    . .       .        ,  .))))))          !

----------

> . .


, .  ,    ,    .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  .))))))          !


         : 



> -  ( )     ;
> -      ,   ,        , ,        ;
> -     ,          ,           .

----------


## deklarant_

> . .


           .            .

----------

1 8.2   63.4     ,      .       8  9   -       50,    .... - .

----------

> 1 8.2   63.4     ,      .       8  9   -       50,    .... - .


   .   (  )      (  ,   -   ),        .

----------


## Oks_m

:     ,           .   :    ,   ,   " " 0,5.  n-  ,       ?     50       ,    50 ,     100   !!!     ,    ,   .    ?    ?          !

----------


## deklarant_

> ,           .


            , ..        14.12.2014

----------


## Oks_m

?        ?      ,     3000-5000   !

----------


## deklarant_

> ?        ?      ,     3000-5000   !

----------


## Oks_m

? (   ,    ,     ?) ..    200,    229  ..?   ?

----------


## grafstroganov

.  ,     .          . .. 29 .  30,  ,     ,     .   ,    , - .     ...

----------


## deklarant_

> .  ,     .          . .. 29 .  30,  ,     ,     .   ,    , - .     ...

----------


## vmv

,        .

----------


## vmv

- " "

----------

> - " "


.
   - , ,      .

----------


## grafstroganov

> ,        .


  ,  2016                 ,       -     .

----------

> ,  2016                 ,       -     .


   ,       !  :yes:

----------

14 . , .     .

----------

> 14 . , .     .


 153  23.05.2014.            ?

----------

> 14 . , .     .


    ,    !       ,   ,

----------

> *moryaha*, 
> 
>    ""    ,  ..    -    - :
> "...    ,   ,    .."


   ...

----------

> ...


 :Biggrin:

----------


## Juliyana

,       ,            ,       ,  ,    ? 
,     ?

----------

> ,       ,            ,       ,  ,    ? 
> ,     ?


   ,  **  ?

----------


## Penguin77

, ,      1  2015.  ?      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,      1  2015.  ?      ?


..


> :
> http://regulation.gov.ru/project/206...stage_id=14473
>     21.11.2014 - 06.12.2014,  07.12.2014  , ..               08.12.2014  .

----------


## Penguin77

> ..


......

----------

> ......


     ....

----------


## Juliyana

> ,  **  ?


,       ,      .  ,  ,    . 
  .

----------

> ,       ,      .  ,  ,    . 
>   .


    .

----------


## zhenay32

,           1.07.15?

----------

> ,           1.07.15?


            01.07.15

----------


## zhenay32

...  2015...

----------


## Penguin77

, .
http://www.fsrar.ru/legalacts/base/o...go_zapolnenija

----------

)))))

----------

> ,


   .

----------

!!!!

----------

> .


       ...  ,     ...    -

----------

1 .          .

----------

> 1 .          .


       ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Olya09

)))  1    !

----------

> )))  1    !


   01.07.2015.,

----------


## grafstroganov

"" -  , , .        UCS -> Store House,        ,      , -    ""  ,  ,        #,   "  " - , ..  txt      ....     -     .

----------


## deklarant_

> "" -  , , .        UCS -> Store House,        ,      , -    ""  ,  ,        #,   "  " - , ..  txt      ....     -     .


      .        .          ,    .  -    ,         .   ,         , ..        ,       .

----------


## Uncore

1 8

----------


## = zakon =

> 1 8


  = 15 000 .

----------


## 148

.       .        .

*  ,     -  .*     ,       ()   ** .   .     .           ,    !

     . ,        .   ,  .
      .    ,      ,  .

--------------
"     ,    ,       ." .. . "  ". :Big Grin:

----------


## = zakon =

> .    ,      ,  .


     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Uncore

> = 15 000 .


      5000 ,

----------


## deklarant_

(-      ),            .

        . 
       ,          .         ,      ,             . 
 1  2016       ,       . ,       3 . ,   ,             .            egais.ru.           .         ,         .         ,          .           27 
http://egais.ru/connect

----------


## deklarant_

> (-      ),            .


 
http://regulation.gov.ru/project/234...&stage_id=7869
 ,  ,             ,     23.05.2014  153 "              ".        ,    23.05.2014  153 * .
*

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   .          .
>             ,  ,        ,  ,            ,        .


...

----------


## moryaha

...  8-      ,   .   ,  .   ,  .      ,  ...       25%,  .         ?    ?

http://regulation.gov.ru/project/234...stage_id=16881

----------


## deklarant_

> ...       25%,  .


   25%    "        25    ",      



> 2.       :
> ,              25    ;

----------


## moryaha

> ,        .


      ...       ...  -    8  " ",  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .  -    8  " ",  ?


  8    ,   68  (    ),        ,   ,    (      18-25 .), ..       PDF417.      68  .
     :
22N000000IXAIM09E2801HE40822001006034KX5M7QJK6FNSMLBK4SDMDO8AE1XQKOV

----------


## Anton P.

> :
> 22N000000IXAIM09E2801HE40822001006034KX5M7QJK6FNSM LBK4SDMDO8AE1XQKOV


       !

----------

> !


  !      !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shootnick

> :


, ,         ?    ,          . 
           ,       )
.

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,         ?    ,          . 
>            ,       )
> .


.

----------

> 8    ,   68  (    ),        ,   ,    (      18-25 .), ..       PDF417.      68  .
>      :
> 22N000000IXAIM09E2801HE40822001006034KX5M7QJK6FNSMLBK4SDMDO8AE1XQKOV


 ,       ?          ?     ?              01.06.2015,    01.07.2015?  - ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       ?          ?     ?              01.06.2015,    01.07.2015?  - ?


 


> "              "
> 3.       1  2015 .


  ,       , ..    ,     240 .
   "   8  (  ),   1  2015,   2016 ,          ".



> -"      1      ?          ?       ,        .      . ** .     .       ,   ,  .           5    .


"
      07.04.2015.
http://regulation.gov.ru/project/234...stage_id=16881
     .

----------


## Dimch

: http://egaisa.net/forum/index.php?topic=437.0

----------


## Dimch

> 07.04.2015.
> http://regulation.gov.ru/project/234...stage_id=16881
>       .


!             .
                 .

----------


## deklarant_

> !             .
>                  .


       -        ,      " "         .

----------

> -        ,      " "         .


,   ,     , -  .

----------


## Dimch

.
    100,      ,  .

----------

.      .....        .       ,   5 .        .    ???

----------


## Anton P.

> ?


  ?       ,    ..

 @  ()      .

 .
      ,   2012 ., :

*1)*      ==> * (!)*    .
 .     125 .,         ,    ..
    175 .,          30% (!!!).   .
    ,     80-100 .,    50 .
     220 .,      10-15%.
     ,          .
   , ,       250-300 . --    .
    -      . ,  ? , .   , ,  ,   .   ,     , ,    . ( ,    ,  ? 140 .  ?)
   ,   2013        1 . ,   . ?

*2)*         (   vs  )    . ,  ?        -   ! !
     130 .,   .   ?   ,  ?
,           ,   .  - 300     ,   300     ,   .   !  , .

*3)* , ,    .
  ?         ?
      ,      , ,    ,   ..
    ?  .
     -    . , ,    ,  .. .
    ? ,  ,      ( 150 .!)?
 ,    ?
, ,    ,      ,      ,   , .    ,           -  ,  -, ,   ..


 ,  ,         ,   ,     .

----------

> ?       ,    ..
> 
>  @  ()      .
> 
>  .
>       ,   2012 ., :
> 
> *1)*      ==> * (!)*    .
>  .     125 .,         ,    ..
> ...


   ... ...

----------

> ... ...


    .       ,   ,   .      1-2 .     ???       .  ,    5 . ..      ,        :Smilie:

----------

> ... ...


    ,                ,           .....  ,       .        ( ,    ,     :Frown:      )        .........       ,            ....

----------


## Oks_m

> ,                ,           .....  ,       .        ( ,    ,         )        .........       ,            ....


    .     3      .       (  ,   ,     "").  :    ,      5  ,      ,     !!!!!      :      ,       ????  .    ,  ....        ,            ,     ...

----------

!   . ,   .  ,           11.        ???      . .  ,          ?        ,   (   ,     )        .    ,    .      .     ,             ???

----------


## deklarant_

> !   . ,   .  ,           11.        ???      . .  ,          ?        ,   (   ,     )        .    ,    .      .     ,             ???


    ,     ,   ,    8   68-        , ..       "", ..     .

----------


## Anton P.

> ,   ,    8   68-        , ..       "", ..     .


 .
  ,   .  - .

, -      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .
>   ,   .  - .
> , -      ?


      ( , , , )      68-        ,     (  ).              ( , , , )               ,       .

----------

> .
>   ,   .  - .
> 
> , -      ?


 ,     .......         ,      .        ,     .      , ,   .        ..      .      .         .         .    .     .

----------

> ,     ,   ,    8   68-        , ..       "", ..     .


..     ""        ,  .      .           ???

----------


## deklarant_

> ..     ""        ,  .      .           ???


 -        (  Motorola DS-4208SB, 14-20 ..)

----------

> -        (  Motorola DS-4208SB, 14-20 ..)


  ...         ,        ,    ?

----------

> ...         ,        ,    ?


-,  ,    .

----------

...    ?

----------


## Anton P.

> -        (  Motorola DS-4208SB, 14-20 ..)


.

     ?    ?
,   -     ,  ,   .       ?

----------

> .
> 
>      ?    ?
> ,   -     ,  ,   .       ?


      .... 

  ,     ( )  ,   .
        (  45.).
   ,     (..        -).
     (      ,     7000). 

   ....        ...

----------

> ,     ,   ,    8   68-        , ..       "", ..     .


     ,    .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    .


 http://regulation.gov.ru/get.php?view_id=3&doc_id=71184
http://regulation.gov.ru/project/234...stage_id=16881


http://profibeer.ru/video/2790/
http://profibeer.ru/projects/75/1944/ 
http://www.crystals.ru/articles/kak-...lkogol-v-egais
http://www.aldoc.ru/News/NewsViewer.aspx?id=1319
http://egais.ru/connect
http://egais.ru/docs

----------


## deklarant_

> ...    ?


    ( )   ()     ,      - EAN-13

----------

> ( )   ()     ,      - EAN-13


       ,     .        .     10   0,5 .  10      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     .        .     10   0,5 .  10      ?


..    ,  ,       , ..     , ..     .   ,          .     5   ,     ,         .

----------

> ..    ,  ,       , ..     , ..     .   ,          .     5   ,     ,         .


 ,  ...       .      .     (            )                 .       .   ,     ,    5  .       ,   ,    ????

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  ...       .      .


     ,            .. .3.".           ..". ,       ,       8   




> (            )


)   3            ;




> .       .   ,     ,    5  .


   ,    , ..     14.19            ,                         ;    -        .  http://www.fsrar.ru/voprosy-i-otvety/raznoe
    ,      



> ,   ,    ????


, .

----------


## Anton P.

> http://www.crystals.ru/articles/kak-...lkogol-v-egais


 .
    -      .
  :
 -          ,          .      .     ,        2D .             .

"      ,         .          .         ,   ."

----------


## deklarant_

> .
>     -      .
>   :
>  -          ,          .      .     ,        2D . ** .


  78-8546/2014  20.11.2014
       32  ,     .  ,              . .       . 
     ,         .        ,       .  *  200 ..*,    , ..        ,          (  ,      ;  -;         ;     ..).         .          , *        ,           .*

----------

> )   3            ;
> 
> 
>    ,    , 
>     ,


1.     " "           ...  " "  ...
2.     ?
3. ???              ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 1.     " "           ...  " "  ...
> 2.     ?
> 3. ???              ?


1.  
2.    ,  ,          ,      
3.   ,    (68 )   ,      .       ,     .          , ..               5%.,        ,     99.9%,   ..   .

    ,        ,      .

----------

> 1.  
> 2.    ,  ,          ,      
> 3.   ,    (68 )   ,      .       ,     .          , ..               5%.,        ,     99.9%,   ..   .
> 
>     ,        ,      .


..         ,   ?
  ,     .

----------

> ..    ,  ,       , ..     , ..     .   ,          .     5   ,     ,         .


        ,  50-  ?

----------


## vva1972

> ,  50-  ?


 " "    "     25 "

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  50-  ?


 
.4 )    ,               ,   2      ()  .

----------


## deklarant_

> " "    "     25 "


25%     
 .2 ",      *        25    ;*"

----------

,       ?    ?

----------

> ,       ?    ?


       ,

----------

> ,       ?    ?


    . ,   .  ,           ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

,       ,      ,      2016     ,         ,    2003    ,              ,    ,

----------

> . ,   .


 .

----------

> ,


    ...             .         .  .

----------

> ...             .         .  .


    .   ,     .       ,       .

----------

> .


   ,       .   ?    ,   ,      .      .....  ,   .

----------

> . ,   .  ,           ,


               (  -  ).   6   ,     6   0,5 ,        6    ,   0,5     .             .    ,       ? !!! - !     !!!

----------

> ,       .


         .

----------

> .


  ,      ,    .       .   .   ,     .      .    ,         ,        .      ,  . ,    ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,      ,    .       .   .   ,     .


     ,           ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

,             ,      ,         ,        ,      ,         xml           ,              1500

----------


## deklarant_

01.01.2016
http://regulation.gov.ru/get.php?view_id=7&doc_id=77436
http://regulation.gov.ru/project/234...stage_id=18191

----------

.   . :
1.  3   ( ). 
2.   ,   .
3.   ,      ,   ,      - , ,  . : 500 ,  "-3" , 0,5, 10.
4.      .
5.   .         ,       ( )   .
6     1.01.2016,        .   .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,    ,          2016

----------


## deklarant_

> .   . :
> 1.  3   ( ). 
> 2.   ,   .
> 3.   ,      ,   ,      - , ,  . : 500 ,  "-3" , 0,5, 10.
> 4.      .
> 5.   .         ,       ( )   .
> 6     1.01.2016,        .   .


1.   ,      .
2.
3., ..   "",      
4. , ..      (      )
5.,   
6.  ,                       .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,          2016


_,   , ..   _ 
     16  2012 . N 322 . "         19  2006 . N 380"
.11. 2.
                             .
.12  4.
  ,          ,      ,      ,        ( ,       ).
13.13. ,   ,    11  ,  ,     ,    ,       ,      ,   ()   ,    ,    ."

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,


    ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,


         ,        ,       ,

----------

> .


  ?           ?          ?       10  ?     ?.  ...      :   . 
     -  .    21 !

----------

.
   ,      ,    ...

----------

> .
>    ,      ,    ...


   - ?
   -    ,    .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,         ,        ,           ,

----------

> ,         ,        ,           ,


   .

    -       ,  ,   .      (   "?!")     ,          : 


> 11    ,   ()   ,    ,      ,       19  2006 .  380

----------


## Anton P.

> -  .    21 !


 1 ( ),    .

   ,      .    - . . (    ).

,          .      .

----------

?   -   -   !   ,     .   - .   .          -   -  .         ,    - -  .

----------


## deklarant_

.  ,      :     .
    -  ,         .
       ,         .              ,   .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> -  ,         .


 -   ,     1  2016      -

----------


## deklarant_

> -   ,     1  2016      -


       .    -       , ..      .
           .

----------

> -   -   !


  ,    ,   ,      .       :Big Grin:   ,  : "...               ....."  ..  .      ,     ,      ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> .


       ,          ,            ,

----------

> ,          ,            ,


       ,    ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,


   . (http://profibeer.ru/video/2790/):
"                .     ,   ,   , ,   ".

----------

> . (http://profibeer.ru/video/2790/):
> "                .     ,   ,   , ,   ".


  ,    ,  ,        ?       - ,  ,   ..

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,    ,  ,        ?       - ,  ,   ..


       -   ,        ,   ,         ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,  ,        ?       - ,  ,   ..



      (),               , ..             .
        ,       -            ,                    .

----------

> ,          ,            ,


-         ,          ,    .

            .  ,       ,   ,     .

----------

> (),               , ..             .


-!    ,   . .    ,     . ,    "  ",  ,            ?    ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> -         ,          ,    .


    ,         ,         ,      ,    -           ,        ,         ,

----------

) -      ,        .  , . 
 01.07.2015 -    ?
 01.01.2016 -      ?
      ,      01.07.2015?
.

----------


## deklarant_

> ) -      ,        .  , . 
>  01.07.2015 -    ?
>  01.01.2016 -      ?
>       ,      01.07.2015?
> .


1.  ( 05.05.2015)       01.07,          153   23.05.2014 , ..    153        
2.  ( 05.05.2015)      01.01.2016      ,           -   .

----------

> ,         ,         ,      ,    -           ,        ,         ,


 ,        ,   /.
 :       -   ,         .
  -  .   .

----------


## kazakowa

> 1.  ( 05.05.2015)       01.07,          153   23.05.2014 , ..    153        
> 2.  ( 05.05.2015)      01.01.2016      ,           -   .


,    -      ,       01.01.16.      "      23  2014 .  153". 
,   ,    ""  ( -    ,   )    01.01.16,   ,     01.07.15  31.12.15    .
 -   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    -      ,       01.01.16.      "      23  2014 .  153". 
> ,   ,    ""  ( -    ,   )    01.01.16,   ,     01.07.15  31.12.15    .
>  -   ?


,  ,                153

----------


## kazakowa

> ,


         -   , ,      ?      ?
   ?     ,  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> -   , ,      ?      ?
>    ?     ,  ?


    ,     153?     ,

----------


## Galinka_ya

, ,  1  2015   .     ? ..     30 , 1    ?  :Dash2:  :Dash2:  :Dash2:

----------


## deklarant_

> ? ..     30 , 1    ?


   ,     153,     ,   . 157,159,161

----------


## Galinka_ya

> ,     153,     ,   . 157,159,161


  ,        .    ,     1  2015. :yes:

----------

1.07.15,       . .     1 .     -   .     ,  .        .

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,  1  2015   .     ? ..     30 , 1    ?


         ,     153       .  ,  ,      ,        ,    ( ).

----------


## kazakowa

> ,     153?     ,


,    .         .      ,         .   ...             ...

----------


## deklarant_

3    http://regulation.gov.ru/get.php?view_id=8&doc_id=77441  (     )
..         01.07  1.01.2016    ( 153)

----------

> ?       ,    ..
> 
>  @  ()      .
> 
>  .
>       ,   2012 ., :
> 
> *1)*      ==> * (!)*    .
>  .     125 .,         ,    ..
> ...


+100

----------

...       .  -        ,      .

----------

+        3.2015. - ,  ,          01.07.2015..

    01.01.2016 ?

  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> +        3.2015. - ,  ,          01.07.2015..
> 
>     01.01.2016 ?
> 
>   ?


  01.01.2016   ,      http://regulation.gov.ru/project/234...stage_id=18191      01.07.2015,    01.07.2015     153  23.05.2014 
"              "

----------


## inyourspace

. , ,     .
1.   .     (    ) -    ,          . ..  , ,    5  ,    3 - .   ,   ,             .     ,   :    ,            ",    ,         ? ..            ,     ,   ,     .
2.    .       ,      ?
!

----------


## deklarant_

> "..            ,     ,   ,     "


       :
_3.              _ 
..       ,         ,    -        ,       , ..     ,      .



> "      ,      ?"


   , .

----------


## inyourspace

> :
> _3.              _ 
> ..       ,         ,    -        ,       , ..     ,      .
> 
>    , .


  !    ,        ,            ?  ,    ,     ? !

----------


## inyourspace

.     ,       ,           .    ,      ,           (      ),    ,     ,         ,     -    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .     ,       ,           .    ,      ,           (      ),    ,     ,         ,     -    ?


  ,     ,     ( 153)          ,  ,

----------

?    ,          ""    .

"....        ,     ()   .
             ,      ,  4, 5, 6, 7  ...."

   -       ,   .... ....

----------

,  - .=    :Smilie:

----------

Tandem7pi         (   )     .       5000,      .

----------

,

----------

> ,  ,  ,  .


 , ,   ,        ,   , Pascal,Perl   ,    .

----------


## Robotron_2007

!

 :
http://regulation.gov.ru/project/234...stage_id=18191



    ?

----------


## stas

.    ,          .

----------


## innari

> ?





> IV             ,             ,       17  2012 .  1318 (      ),                   
> ( -  ),         ( - ),   .
> ______
> 
>  ,             ( ,   22  2015 .      (), X5 Retail Group,    ).
>              .
> *              ,             ,       ,   ,                   ,   ,               * ,


  :Wow:

----------


## Robotron_2007

.

----------

> :
> _3.              _ 
> ..       ,         ,    -        ,       , ..     ,      .
> 
>    , .


      ???? -   .... ,   .    .

----------


## kotja

,  http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1144

----------


## innari

> ,  http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1144


! 
   ?

----------

> .


 :Biggrin:

----------


## GH2

!      ? 
  ,  -...          ?
:yes : :Redface:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## deklarant_

> !      ? 
>   ,  -...          ?
> :yes :


     164

----------

> 164


    ?    10  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?    10  ?


 http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1144      .



> 19  2015 .  164             .

----------


## GH2

!
     - ?   -       ?       ,  ?
  !!

----------


## deklarant_

> !
>      - ?   -       ?       ,  ?
>   !!


    ,      .
            .             .

----------


## innari

> -       ?


 .      :  ,  , ...   ,      - , - 500 . , ,         ... :Wow:

----------


## Anton P.

, , ,    .
  .

          .

,     , ,   -      . ?

----------


## innari

> .


,     "    ". :Frown:

----------

,   ?      3 - -    .      , ,     ,         ?       , ,     -   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   ?      3 - -    .      , ,     ,         ?       , ,     -   ?


  ,           3:
_"      ,     ,        12    171-      3   "._
     ,          3   .      http://regulation.gov.ru/project/234...stage_id=18191,   ,  .
          -      :_"      ,    ,        12    171-,     3   "._ 
      ,   3            .    3     -,     .          68-  ,
      -Excel  ..

----------


## GH2

.       . . :Smilie:

----------


## deklarant_

> .       . .


  #425 ,           ,   3         , ..   ,    .

----------


## deklarant_

> #425 ,           ,   3         , ..   ,    .


    ( 177   164)  http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Docu...01201507020001 http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Docu...01201507020002 .         3   .  3      .

----------


## innari

*deklarant_*,        -    ?

----------


## innari

:



> 3


 ?

----------


## deklarant_

> *deklarant_*,        -    ?


,             .
  ,    :
)   2       (  ())    .
   ,               ,   2 **  ()  ,         .

----------


## deklarant_

> :
> 
>  ?


        -,      (3)  68-     -,

----------


## innari

*deklarant_*, !



> ()


        ... :Wow:

----------


## deklarant_

> *deklarant_*, !
> 
>         ...

----------


## innari

:EEK!:  :OnFire:

----------

,      ,    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      ,    ?


,      01.01.2016

----------

> ,      01.01.2016


    01  2015?

----------


## deklarant_

> 01  2015?


.  428

----------


## innari

> ,      01.01.2016


   3?

----------


## deklarant_

> 3?







> 3      : 
>     ;
>    ,        12    171-; 
>    .

----------

> .  428


 .           .
       ,       2016 ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .           .
>        ,       2016 ?

----------


## innari

> ,       2016 ?


       .

----------

> .


  ,     2016 ,    2015?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     2016 ,    2015?


 164,  1  2 (    )

----------


## 45

,    ,       1  2015,      1  2016.  , ,   , ?       ?   ,     1 ?   ,     , , ,   -  ?

----------


## innari

> , , ,   -  ?


  . ,     , .  - ,     ,    - .        ,           .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,       1  2015,      1  2016.  , ,   , ?       ?   ,     1 ?   ,     , , ,   -  ?


 01.01.2016    
  :
http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Docu...01201507020001 (        29.06.2015  177 "       23  2014 .  153   1  2014 .  372")  02.07
http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Docu...01201507020002 (        19.06.2015  164 "              " (    01.07.2015  37855)  02.07

----------


## 45

! ,   :    . 11     19.06.2006 N 380.     .  . 14.19       .  , ,   -   . .   ?
,       ,  ,     ...,    ,      ,     (,    ,      13    -).  ....    :Smilie:

----------

[QUOTE=deklarant_;54524466],      01.01.2016[/QUOTE
  2   ,       ,    . (  . 12  171-). ,   , ,     . 12. ,      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       ,  ,     ...,    ,      ,     (,    ,      13    -).  ....


  :  http://base.garant.ru/100126/ ,  ,  "             ,         ()     ".

----------


## deklarant_

[QUOTE=;54526547]


> ,      01.01.2016[/QUOTE
>   2   ,       ,    . (  . 12  171-). ,   , ,     . 12. ,      ?


        ,    3 (   )

----------

,     ()   .
     ,   500 - 0,033    ,   - 0,033 ?

----------


## o_Kontakt

> ,     ()   .
>      ,   500 - 0,033    ,   - 0,033 ?


  .

----------

> .


!

----------

> .


  ,    ,        . ,    ,    . .   - 3.  500. 0,5. - - 28  :   28 . ?     ,   ,      .     . 
  .     ,    ,   . -  -    .        -,        .      ,   .

----------


## innari

> ,    ,        .


   ,   ,     .




> ?     ,   ,      .     .


,  ...

----------

,      ?    ?     :     Exel,   ?    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> :     Exel,   ?    ?


   ,   ("__ ..")   .

----------


## elka-2000

.     :   ,        .  ,     ?     (..  Exel,   ))).     .

----------


## deklarant_

> .     :   ,        .  ,     ?     (..  Exel,   ))).     .


 !

----------

,               ?

----------

> ,   ("__ ..")   .



 -   "   "?      10.00  22.00.    ,    .

     10.00       ?

----------


## 79

!!!            .   2 ,            .       .                 .   .     .  :Dash2:

----------


## maria-2

> !!!            .   2 ,            .       .                 .   .     .


"   "    ,        ,    .

----------


## maria-2

-  Excel.  :Smilie:

----------


## kazakowa

""  .     "        *    ,     ()*".
     ,             ( , ,   )          ,        - ?

----------


## AndreyZh

> ""  .     "        *    ,     ()*".


    ? ,       :






> ,             ( , ,   )          ,        - ?


 !        - .    (* 3  1)*.    7009_prikaz_ 164.pdf

----------

,            ,      " "  " .    ,   ,   , ,  ,   ...       (  )
   ... !    :     "     ..." ,            ,  ,      ,   -  ,  .    ,               1.01.2016.

----------


## kazakowa

> ,            ,      " "  " .    ,   ,   , ,  ,   ...       (  )
>    ... !    :     "     ..." ,            ,  ,      ,   -  ,  .    ,               1.01.2016.


  ,           ,       "  ...",      ?    - "      ". 21    -.

----------


## kazakowa

> ?


  #455 .

----------


## AndreyZh

> #455 .


      ,   ...

----------


## kazakowa

> ,   ...


  :Smilie:   ...

----------


## Dimch

> ,            ,      " "  " .    ,   ,   , ,  ,   ...       (  )
>    ... !    :     "     ..." ,            ,  ,      ,   -  ,  .    ,               1.01.2016.


 ,    :Smilie:  
1."  ""
2. " "
    , .  ,  ,
       .

----------

> .


  .

----------

-          ,     ""        ,       .  ,  . , - .  .   ,    .
  ,     .     .   .       ,         -. ?         ,       :  3-2,7-3, 9-3,-4. .   -5, -2, -2. *2.  . ׸ -,  -  (-  ,  ),    (, ) .      . .      .       .      .     - . ..     1.07.2016     ,    ,     1.07.2016  ,     **     . ** .
  ,     , ,   ,      , ** ,  **  "  " , , **      (  ),     . , ,  .   (  )   .            ,  ,     ,        ( ,   )
 ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


       ,        ,    .

----------

,   . -     ...

----------

> -          ,     ""        ,       .  ,  . , - .  .   ,    .
>   ,     .     .   .       ,         -. ?         ,       :  3-2,7-3, 9-3,-4. .   -5, -2, -2. *2.  . ׸ -,  -  (-  ,  ),    (, ) .      . .      .       .      .     - . ..     1.07.2016     ,    ,     1.07.2016  ,     **     . ** .
>   ,     , ,   ,      , ** ,  **  "  " , , **      (  ),     . , ,  .   (  )   .            ,  ,     ,        ( ,   )
>  ?


           EXCELL.      .

----------

> EXCELL.      .


   .  . #456.   "" ,    ,   .

----------


## LOL_

-  ....  ,        ?   ?   ?   ?
     ,    2014 .  ?
...  ,    ...

----------


## deklarant_

> -  ....  ,        ?   ?   ?   ?
>      ,    2014 .  ?
> ...  ,    ...


 ,   ,          
    164  19.06.2015 , .     .

----------

.    .

:                   ?

:      ,     19  2015 .  164               .       1  2016 .

    , *        .*

**  **            (https://service.egais.ru).
  .   .  ,   , "  ".        ()    () .   -  .

 :Smilie:  " " ,   "" !!    !

----------


## Dimch

> .    .
> 
> :                   ?
> 
> :      ,     19  2015 .  164               .       1  2016 .
> 
>     , *        .*
> 
> **  **            (https://service.egais.ru).
> ...


 http://fsrar.ru/files/7163_p164.pdf
     .  ,  ,        ,    -   .

----------

> http://fsrar.ru/files/7163_p164.pdf
>      .  ,  ,        ,    -   .


http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=36793
    : "*5.   FAQ -    * "
   : "2.*     -  .        egais.ru   ,    ,        * 
     :"1.    ""  , "   " .  24-00  -              -  " ---    ... 

       .

----------


## kazakowa

> http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=36793
>     : "*5.   FAQ -    * "
>    : "2.*     -  .        egais.ru   ,    ,        * 
>      :"1.    ""  , "   " .  24-00  -              -  " ---    ... 
> 
>        .


!
     .
   "   "  - .   24-00   "   ".

----------

> "   "  - .   24-00   "   ".


 ,  , , ,   -    !

----------


## deklarant_

> !
>      .
>    "   "  - .   24-00   "   ".


  :



> ,    :
> 1.            -            
> 2.    ,     ,          - , ,     .
> 2.  ,             , ..        ,

----------

> :


   ,    , ,      , ,    :Smilie: ,     -  .  -       -   ,   ,       ""

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    , ,      , ,   ,     -  .  -       -   ,   ,       ""


     operator2,    , ..  operatora4

----------


## Dimch

> http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=36793
>     : "*5.   FAQ -    * "
>    : "2.*     -  .        egais.ru   ,    ,        * 
>      :"1.    ""  , "   " .  24-00  -              -  " ---    ... 
> 
>        .


  ר  !!!!!!!!??????????????

**        ,        .
            -         

"       egais.ru"  ?
**,     .



     ,       ,       ""           .

              "" .

      , ?

----------


## Dimch

> :


   .  ,  . Ѩ.   .     .  ,    -   ,     .          ,           .

----------

> ר  !!!!!!!!??????????????


 .
 164 -  ,   ,     .   .  ,    *Dimch*,

----------


## _

> -  ....  ,        ?   ?   ?   ?
>      ,    2014 .  ?
> ...  ,    ...


    01.01.2016.
      .
      ,    .
 ,      ,        .

----------


## Dimch

> 01.01.2016.
>       .
>       ,    .
>  ,      ,        .


       ,     .          ,        ,   !     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## _

> ,     .          ,        ,   !     ?


  .  , .  )))

----------

(   )    .     ?  - ....    ,    :Smilie: .  ,          ,  ,       .  .    .    .     .

----------


## moryaha

,  1  2.1.9.17 ?  !

----------


## Dimch

.    .    :Smilie:

----------


## deklarant_

> (   )    .     ?  - ....    ,   .  ,          ,  ,       .  .    .    .     .


   .  :        ,    ?
 :     .  ,       ,   ,       .
  .  ,    ,     .         ?
     ,    .
 ,   :      ?   ?
 :       ,   ,     .
https://youtu.be/yzaJ7Kq5cbI

----------


## deklarant_

16.12.2015             .
       :
         ,    . *    ,   .*
http://beerunion.ru/press_office/news/21226/

----------

> .


    .      -   .

----------


## deklarant_

> .      -   .


   :
  :  "     ,   ,     ".

----------

> :
>   :  "     ,   ,     ".


. https://normativ.kontur.ru/document?...ocumentId=1050    . , 2.2  2.5.    https://normativ.kontur.ru/document?...umentId=163725   . 362.     -    -.     . ,        -   ?         -              :Smilie:     .

----------


## Dimch

> 16.12.2015             .
>        :
>          ,    . *    ,   .*
> http://beerunion.ru/press_office/news/21226/


     -      ,                             -     ,     .
                    ,    ()    .
   505               .2              .

         .           .    ()       ,   w98  1c     .       ,     ,      . .

----------

> :
>   :  "     ,   ,     ".






> 505               .2             .


    .  ,      ? ,  ,    ** .

----------


## Lavandanna

:     ,          3               -     ?

----------


## 123

! , ,     4 " "   ""  9  0,5 / 8%    ""  9  ??
        (,  ,    ()   6).

----------


## Lavandanna

:   ?

----------


## Octopus

> ! , ,     4 " "   ""  9  0,5 / 8%    ""  9  ??
>         (,  ,    ()   6).


   "-9" ,     .




> :   ?


     (  0,2%),  .   .       -      .

----------


## Dimch

> "-9" ,     .
> 
> 
>      (  0,2%),  .   .       -      .


  ?
 "  ..."          . 4 .  "  4 -  ... (     )"

----------


## Dimch

- , ,          .

----------


## Lavandanna

> - , ,          .


   .     ?

----------

,  . , ,   .  StoreHouse,      ,    .    USC,           .    ,    ,    ,   ,   ,   ,     .  ?

----------


## ertil

,      .               ,    01.01.2016.

----------


## Octopus

> ,      .               ,    01.01.2016.


      .

----------

-  ?   . .4   164  19.06.2015           ?      2  ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,      ,   01.01.2016 .,  


> ,     , .
>      1  2016   .

----------


## Octopus

> ,      ,   01.01.2016 .,


     -       .       ,       .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> -       .       ,       .


        ?

----------


## Octopus

> ?


   - ,  , . -       .

----------


## __

,     :
  :
    :

----------


## Octopus

?

----------


## __

,

----------


## Octopus

> ,


    .     ,     ,    1.     -  .

----------


## __

,  ,        -   :Smilie:

----------


## Octopus

> ,  ,        -


   ,      ...      (  ),  ?

----------


## __

, ,

----------

?     ,   ?

----------


## Dimch

> -  ?   . .4   164  19.06.2015           ?      2  ?


  164 2()     .

----------


## Dimch

-    ,      ,    ("  ..., ...,  " - )    1       .
    ,       ,   .020116.pdf

----------


## __

,   -     ,    ,  ,    -

----------

1 1   532.  -  . .
  ,  .         .   .        28.12.2015    .

----------


## __

Z,       ,    ,    .   ,  ,  -    .

----------


## varip

> Z


 ?   ?  .
      -,      ,

----------


## varip

> .     ,     ,    1.


 "   "-      1,    ?    -  ?

----------


## __

> ?   ?  .
>       -,      ,


469

----------

,     ()   .   . ..          .

----------


## varip

> 


.    469 ?
     ,  
            ?
      ,        ?

----------

> .    469 ?
>      ,  
>             ?
>       ,        ?


    ,    469   532-

----------


## varip

> ,    469   532-


.
    -?
  469  532,    ?
     ,  ?
    : "            ,     ()   ",
.      ,       ""?

----------

> .
>     -?
>   469  532,    ?
>      ,  ?
>     : "            ,     ()   ",
> .      ,       ""?


       .     ,  .         .   . 
..            .     0,25    0,5         (   ) 
       .          .        .             ,      .

----------


## varip

> 


    , .
      ?

----------


## pxseek

,        3,       ?

----------

> ,        3,       ?


  .        .             .
      ()

----------


## Dimch

"  ..., ...,  "  :
   3()
    :  - 
    :  - 
.....   ...   :  - ?
   ,            :Smilie:

----------


## deklarant_

(           )          :          .

----------


## __

,     .
   "",     -,             .      ,     ,    .
 .

----------

.
http://egais2016.ru/forum/viewtopic....8C%D0%BC%D0%BE

----------


## Mmmaximmm

, :
,            ,   2     ,        .
    =       (    ,      )
,          -         ??

----------


## pxseek

"1"     ?

----------


## varip

"1"
     , .  - ,

----------


## __

- __

----------


## Dimch

> ,     .
>    "",     -,             .      ,     ,    .
>  .


" "     ...
   "    ,     ()"  ,   ""

----------


## __

,   .
     ,     .

----------


## Dimch

> ,   .
>      ,     .


  :Smilie: 
    ().

----------


## __

,

----------


## __

> ,        3,       ?


    , ..   .

     ,        ,   .
 . ,  ,  ,  ,         ,     ,   ,

----------

!  ,      1  2016, ,       1 2016     4  2015???       ???     , 15 ,  8???      ?

----------

> !  ,      1  2016, ,       1 2016     4  2015???       ???     , 15 ,  8???      ?


    01.01.16     ,      (   ).     7 .
    559 
          .       .

----------

-   http://fsrar.ru/news/view/?id=1400 .         .

----------

...      ?

----------


## __

?
-      
-             ,     
   ,      ,   ,   ,   ,      .    .

----------

,  ...    ...      ( )   500. 
 .   .   ,   ,     .

----------


## __

,    ,     ,    ,     
    .xls

----------


## Olkris

!
   ,     .  ,                      .  ?  ..,       ,  ,        (  ,  -...).         ? ..         "" ,    ,       ,   " "    ?   ,    .
 ,      ,   ,  ,     .   ,      ,   ?

----------


## __

.          .           ,     .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  ,     .   ,      ,   ?


  :
4.6.   ,  ....          .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     .  ,


:                  ?
:   ,      , ,          ,                .
**  *     .*
http://www.fsrar.ru/egais/chasto_zad...hnuju_prodazhu

----------


## Olkris

*deklarant_*, 
         ,    ,      .

----------


## Sofiyka1234

,   (1)  ,    0,5    1,0          .
     ?     ?

----------


## Dimch

> ,   (1)  ,    0,5    1,0          .
>      ?     ?


   ,   .
   .
         .

----------


## neptun10001

> ,   (1)  ,    0,5    1,0          .


  -   ,        . ..   7            ,    7.
  .     ,     .    -     .    ,  ,   ,    .      - ,      z-.        .  ,          .    ,    ,   .    . ,      .  , -    .     .
     -  ,   ,   .

----------

,    .   - ,      .  .   164   .  .    .  .   ? .    ? .  ,    . ,    -   -     . .   .    3   0,5   2 ?     ()  30 - 1     () 0,5 - 1 .  :  ,    30 - 1,         ,  0,5, - 1 .    -  2 . ?   !

----------


## __

, " ".
    ,     ,    .
        ,        .

----------


## Dimch

?
               .    -     ,       ...  
?
                         ,        .
 .
       .             .
       .    .   .       .          ,   "",       ,   -        ,   .

----------

1 ?

----------

,   ,

----------


## neptun10001

> 1 ?


    .       - .    ,   .    "  "  "  "    .

----------


## 123

"   "     /? ,   " "   15  " " / -  10.     -  25,        /?

----------


## __

,   .

----------


## 123

> ,   .


  ,  ,    -   / -  .           :Frown:

----------


## __

,

----------


## 123

> ,


 ,       /

----------

!   "  "  : 
 " " .. - 1.
 " " .. - 1.
:
 " " - 2.

----------


## _

! 
 1  . ,   - 2.1.9.20.
-        ,          ? ,     .

----------

> ! 
>  1  . ,   - 2.1.9.20.
> -        ,          ? ,     .


 ,     2.2

----------


## deklarant_



----------


## Dimch

> 


, .

----------


## Anton P.

> 


 .

     ,   - -  .

----------


## Dimch

> .
> 
>      ,   - -  .


  ?
           ?

                .
        ,      ,           -     ,       ,     ,   ,     .............. 

     .         ,          :Smilie:

----------


## deklarant_

> .


    -    ,         . 
    ,          - ,       .

----------

,         .

----------


## Dimch

> -    ,         . 
>     ,          - ,       .


 ,     -   :Smilie:

----------


## deklarant_

> 


,      ,       , .. -   ,       .

----------

,         ,     ,  ,   , , :"      ...   .      ."
   .

----------


## Dimch

> ,      ,       , .. -   ,       .


    4    7( ),     .    -          - .
      (   )      .

----------


## SovaKl

.        -  ""    -  "     " (    ).

----------

,      ,     1 ,        ?

----------


## SovaKl

: http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54659882

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      ,     1 ,        ?


.

----------


## kazakowa

.
    ?              ?

----------


## varip

> ?              ?


   ,   .        ,      .         .  ,  .    ,     .
  ,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


.     .  - ,    .    .     .       ,      ,  . ,     :Smilie:    -     .
    -  4  2016  -  13  2017 !

----------


## varip

.  ,          6      ,      . 
 ,    ,       ,   .
         ,        ,    3-5 ,     ,   .

----------


## deklarant_

> .  ,          6      ,      . 
>  ,    ,       ,   .
>          ,        ,    3-5 ,     ,   .


 -      
                ,     ,        , ..                .      -              , ..  .           Excel,      ,    -    .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,  
        ,       ,                ,

----------

> ,


,   ,    (  )

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,   ,    (  )


            ,      ,

----------


## GH2

> ,   ,    (  )


 -  ?
      (   )
      -      ...
.

----------


## kuznechov119m

> -  ?
>       (   )
>       -      ...
> .


           ,

----------


## GH2

:Redface:      ...    ,       , ...         -.     ...(      :Redface: ..  ...)

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ...    ,       , ...         -.     ...(     ..  ...)


          ,         90   ,       9750  
  ,               6000   ,

----------


## GH2

> 9750


  9750...     18 .    9,  27 ..     1    .  ....- .-.... :Smilie:

----------


## kuznechov119m

> 9750...     18 .    9,  27 ..     1    .  ....- .-....


      ,                ,                  ,               ,       
           ,

----------


## PetrNom

,         .  ,         ,

----------

> ,         .  ,         ,


  ! ,         ....
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=469133 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=456239

----------

